# Topic moved by Admin



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2017)

I recently posted an item in the Commuter Section and within a few minutes it was viewed and then moved by admin to a little known section. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rainlegs.226505/#post-5038159

I posted it in the commuter section as it is relevant to commuters. But admittedly it can fall into a few other catagories. 

But it does appear to have been moved for moving sake.

I wanted to get in touch with the Admin to ask if it could be returned to its original position but have since found out I cannot send a direct message to the admin who moved it. In fact apart from the fact only one admin is on at the moment I dont think I could see who moved it if more than one admin was on site.

I have not had this problem in 7 years. Do I just have to put up with it or is there a sensible solution?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Nov 2017)

Although being a Mod is a thankless task & you will never be able to please everybody, there does seem at present to be a an over zealousness to it, whether that is an individual Mod flexing their agenda/muscles I don't know. Maybe with Shaun spending time on the new forum somebody is trying to perform a coup de gras for power


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2017)

I agree that it is a thankless task. I dont know if its muscle flexing or something else.. There are times that I totally agree that things end up in the wrong section and needs to be moved by the Mods. But rain legs in the commuter section is hardlings contencious is it? It really did not need to be moved at all.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Nov 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Although being a Mod is a thankless task & you will never be able to please everybody, there does seem at present to be a an over zealousness to it, whether that is an individual Mod flexing their agenda/muscles I don't know. Maybe with Shaun spending time on the new forum somebody is trying to perform a coup de gras for power


I get the same impression. I've had a ridiculous "mod" performed on me very recently. I can't get behind what the problem was.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2017)

It's hardly a power-crazed maniacal mod move to put a thread about an accessory into the much-viewed components and accessories forum ... 

@steveindenmark you can use the 'Report' button on your thread to send a polite note to the moderator team to ask them to move it back (if that's what you'd prefer) or alternatively, as posted in the site guidelines - which are linked from the bottom of _every_ page on CC - you can contact me to ask me to look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## subaqua (13 Nov 2017)

Only way to sort is Harry Hill stylee ......


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Nov 2017)

Here's a webcam grab from Cyclechat HQ. Does he look concerned ?


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Topics aren't just moved, they are verboten wholesale. For example, there is to be no discussion of the current sexual harassment stories and allegations which are so important to many women's lived experience, because it causes too much work for the moderating team. I understand that being a moderator can be onerous, but that kind of selective censorship is deeply suspect.


It's worth discussing, agreed, but with 520+ posts over 35 pages covering a 3 and a half week period it was neither disallowed nor censored.

Please feel free to restart the discussion on the new politics site. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

